# New Video...Lucy being an aggresive, "B"



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I hesitated posting or showing this video because it seems so hostile. I have never experienced such unbridled hatred from my hand raised runt pigeon before. My interactions with her have always been much more "demure" than this. I'm sure it was the new video camera that caused her to get so upset and in my eyes anyway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvmufigMz8o


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Nothing like biting the hand that feeds you. 

My Splash gets all puffed up like that, she's not much of a biter though she likes to growl and wing slap. She doesn't like the camera, who knows what she would do with a video cam.

I find it interesting on how some like to wing slap more, while others perfer to bite and others perfer to run. 
I have some ferals that are nicer then hand raised and hand raised that are nicer then ferals.
Their different personalities still continue to amaze me.
Then you have the ones that think you are the love of their life. Then they hook up with a feathered friend and treat you like your a threat to their existence.

You gotta love em!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> *I hesitated posting or showing this video because it seems so hostile.* I have never experienced such unbridled hatred from my hand raised runt pigeon before. My interactions with her have always been much more "demure" than this. I'm sure it was the new video camera that caused her to get so upset and in my eyes anyway.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvmufigMz8o


Oh trust me............we've seen THAT before. I've got a hand full of birds (and that ain't many considering I have small hands  ) that will allow me to touch them or their nest/babies without putting up a fight. Even got some that have 5 or 6 day old babies before I ever see them. I'm deathly afraid of them injuring the babies, so I just leave them alone. I think when it comes to Momma's and their kids, be it human or animal, they are in a different world when they are protecting their younguns, and hand raised or not doesn't usually make a bit of difference. Course there's always the exception, but she doesn't know that the camera in your hand isn't going to eat her little egg. I think she looks rather pleased with herself, as she should.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh trust me............we've seen THAT before. I've got a hand full of birds (and that ain't many considering I have small hands  ) that will allow me to touch them or their nest/babies without putting up a fight. Even got some that have 5 or 6 day old babies before I ever see them. I'm deathly afraid of them injuring the babies, so I just leave them alone. I think when it comes to Momma's and their kids, be it human or animal, they are in a different world when they are protecting their younguns, and hand raised or not doesn't usually make a bit of difference. Course there's always the exception, but she doesn't know that the camera in your hand isn't going to eat her little egg. I think she looks rather pleased with herself, as she should.



Hi Renee, 

Yes, this little video clip doesn't show anything unusual at all I know but for me, Lucy's reactions were quite vicious. Normally, she will peck, bite and chase my hands without any sounds whatsoever. This time, she stood her ground, growled and wing slapped me in a manner she never shows. I am sure it was the camera that caught her off guard, but for me, it was quite a different display from what I'm used to when she is defending her nest/eggs.

I do agree though, there is nothing more "forceful" or retaliatory than a "momma" bird or any mother animal defending her offspring. I'm SURE she was quite pleased with herself and happy about her defense of those dummy eggs.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is THE calmest bird I've ever had. He's a cock bird and will literally let me do anything I want to with him, his egg, his babies.........he's just completely trusting of me and that is very unusual for a racer. We call him Big Red sometimes or Fat Boy..........when he was racing, (he's retired now) once in the basket on the truck, he took one end and all the other birds were on the other end. He was hell on wheels and a real fighter, except of course of race day.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjrZ8xtzLJc


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Nothing like biting the hand that feeds you.
> 
> 
> I find it interesting on how some like to wing slap more, while others perfer to bite and others perfer to run.
> ...


I feel the same way, "nothing like biting the hand that feeds you", lol. But they are my babies and I don't hold anything against them. 

All birds and pigeons are unique and they all seem to have their own ways about them, however subtle.

I was just very shocked to have received this type of reaction from a bird that was hand raised and extremely tame otherwise.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> This is THE calmest bird I've ever had. He's a cock bird and will literally let me do anything I want to with him, his egg, his babies.........he's just completely trusting of me and that is very unusual for a racer. We call him Big Red sometimes or Fat Boy..........when he was racing, (he's retired now) once in the basket on the truck, he took one end and all the other birds were on the other end. He was hell on wheels and a real fighter, except of course of race day.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjrZ8xtzLJc


LOL...aww...what a sweetie he is and so complacent! It really is so fascinating how they are all different. Ricky, my other hand raised runt is also different in her care of her eggs and nest. She is a blend of defense but also thinks I'm her eggs guardian, NOT her mate though.

I will have to take a video of her next to show you all.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad,

Wow! Lucy sure did a good job defending her eggs! She was even a little scary looking all puffed up like that. 


Renee - fun to see the contrast between your clip and Brad's. Your bird was so cooperative and calm while Lucy was prepared for battle.

Thanks for the videos....

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! That was a pretty intense defense that Lucy mounted there! You're a brave fellow, Brad!

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Brad,

LOL! I just loved your video, and Renee, I was ooing and aawwing at your sweetie  

I have to say, Jax is, most of the time, like Renee's bird.......but the other night....well......she was just as aggresive as Lucy!! I was quite offended I can tell ya! She has made her nest on my bedroom chair of all places, most likely comfy with all the clothes piled on it! I couldn't sleep and went over to pet my little darling in the middle of the night and boy did she hate me!!! I love the way they express themselves  told off good and proper!!

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't DARE put Squeaks "to bed" before I go! Even if he's sitting on his egg, once he's "home," he will pace and carry on until I let him out!

Now, when it's bed time and I pick him up, nest and all, he grabs the skin on my hand and bites down for all he's worth! OUCH! Spoiled rotten bird! *SIGH*

He loves to bite the hand that feeds him. Unfortunately, he knows the "hand" will _always_ feed him, no matter what!  

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Brad...Maybe you should glue some feathers on that camera. 

Renee...That is a dream daddy you got there. None of my birds act that sweet.

Shi...The caped one does rule his roost. How are the little new comers doing?


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Oddball is the same way, but he wasn't handfed! Luna used to be just as aggressive, but she's calmed down. I think she secretly likes me!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dom and Gimie are doing just fine. They have their first Vet appt. next Tuesday.

I will post about them when the time is right... Many thanks for asking about them, Feather!!

Dom and Gimie are permanently injured pijies from the Glendale affair. I keep thinking temporary "foster"....but....

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Best of luck at the vet. One thing for sure Dom and Gimie are safe and in good hands now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That's one pretty scary hen...there Brad. I have one who is handicapped and acts like a little "B" sometimes, too. But I love her anyway... 

Oh, Renee...what a sweet fellow, it's nice to have one like that.

Shi, how wonderful of you to take the two rescues, how's Mr.squeaks adapting to the new ones?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

I think the reason I was so surprised is because I've never seen Lucy act like that towards me. There was more that she did too, but I didn't get on tape. There was something about the pitch and intensity of her grunting and growling that was shocking to me. She was like a "wild" pigeon completely. Normally, she is mostly silent if I disturb her on her nest. She will chase my hands, bite and peck but no wing slapping or that intense grunting.

Feather, I never really thought the camera would bother her, Lucy and Ricky grew up with cameras always pointing in their faces, but maybe feather camouflage would work! lol.

Shi, glad your two new roommates aren't given you any trouble. Good luck at the vets with them next week.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maybe Lucy is finally showing "PMS" for pigeons, Brad! Or, maybe she was just saying, "GET that CAMERA OUT of my FACE!" You have to make allowances for hens, y'know!   

Squeaks stays separate from Dom and Gimie...he does NOT like intruders! Details when I post about them... 

Brad, please give those Runts HUGS and SCRITCHES for me...of course, very carefully!  

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Squeaks has room mates!! Have I missed something?? 2 more pijies??

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Rooster2312 said:


> Squeaks has room mates!! Have I missed something?? 2 more pijies??
> 
> Lindi


I forgot about that!! *SHI!!! DETAILS PLEASE?????*


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Brad - my hens can be just as brutal. Depends on their hormones and the weather I think...because sometimes they are sweet as pie, and let me scritch them while they sit on their fake eggs...and other times I swear they bark like dogs and bite just as hard too!

But....Gosh, I am busy for a couple of days and miss out on so much stuff???

Shi - glad you are feeling better!!! Welcome back  
And yes, please tell us about the room-mates!! We are alllllll ears! Photos too? Pretty please?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Maybe Lucy is finally showing "PMS" for pigeons, Brad! Or, maybe she was just saying, "GET that CAMERA OUT of my FACE!" You have to make allowances for hens, y'know!
> 
> Shi & Squeaks





amoonswirl said:


> Brad - my hens can be just as brutal. Depends on their hormones and the weather I think...because sometimes they are sweet as pie, and let me scritch them on their fake eggs...and other times I swear they bark like dogs and bite just as hard too!


Thanks gals and I KNOW...lol. I'm sure Lucy was either PMS-ing or being hormonal.  

I really did believe that since she was born with a silver spoon in her beak and a camera in her cere, that she'd be a little bit more easy going towards her ole "dad".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Thanks gals and I KNOW...lol. I'm sure Lucy was either PMS-ing or being hormonal.
> 
> I really did believe that since she was born with a silver spoon in her beak and a camera in her cere, that she'd be a little* bit more easy going towards her ole "dad". *





Ha! Even close couples can have - ah - disagreements! Sounds like, in this case, Brad, you just happened to hit Lucy's _last nerve!_ 

I'm sure she will return to her usual lovable self. However, if there's a camera, well, I wouldn't bet the farm!  

After their Vet appt, I'll write about Dom and Gimie. *SIGH* yes, looks like I have 2 more roomies! 

I'll ask Cindy if she will take a couple of pictures of them... 

Hugs 

Shi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> , looks like I have 2 more roomies!
> 
> I'll ask Cindy if she will take a couple of pictures of them...
> 
> ...


Hi Shi, 

Gee...thanks! LOL Yes, you do have 2 more new roommies, dontcha? It's about time you told the "community" about them! 

Don't expect others to do you dirty work, upload and post those photos yourself, woman! I just posted instructions for everyone and how to do so, so DO IT!!!! 

GET OUT OF THE FLINTSTONE ERA, would ya?


----------

